# ct -> MS .net Visual Studio auf DVD



## Kurt (8 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

der aktuellen (4/2006) ct liegt eine DVD mit MS Visual Studio bei.
www.heise.de/ct

Visual Studio Express für C#; VB; WEB Developer.
+
SQL 2005 Express
+
MSDN
+
Framework 2

alles in 'Language' German
alles komplett - ohne nachladen vom INET
alles ohne lästige Registrierung.

alles - legal.

kurt


----------



## seeba (8 Februar 2006)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der aktuellen (4/2006) ct liegt eine DVD mit MS Visual Studio bei.
> www.heise.de/ct
> ...



Ehm, da ist auch der SQL Server drauf? Entweder bin ich blöd oder er ist nicht drauf? Kann aber auch sein, dass man ihn nicht installieren kann, wenn man die CTP installiert hat, oder?


----------



## afk (8 Februar 2006)

Der SQL Server 2005 Express Edition ist schon drauf, und wird automatisch mit der ersten IDE mit installiert. Einzeln kann man ihn meines Wissens nicht installieren.

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (30 April 2007)

ISO-Images von Visual Studio 2005 Express:

C#
http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/b/f/7bfa6...

C++
http://download.microsoft.com/download/f/5/3/f5308...

VB
http://download.microsoft.com/download/4/c/7/4c758...

Web Developer
http://download.microsoft.com/download/9/3/9/939c3...

PS: Hab einen Beitrag gesucht wo das rein passt und wollte keinen neuen aufmachen.


----------



## afk (30 April 2007)

Aktuell gib es auch ein iX-Sonderheft zu .Net 3.0, da sind die Express-Versionen (außer C++) auch wieder auf der Begleit-DVD dabei, plus eine weitere DVD mit vielen Zusatzbibliotheken, Tools und Add-Ons.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Jens_Ohm (30 April 2007)

*taugt das ?*

Kann man mit den  Visual Studio Express Versionen überhaupt etwas anfangen?

Wenn MS sowas rausgibt ist es doch meist ein besseres Demo. 
Texbox -> Eingabebox -> Ausgabebox -> Schluss

Wo liegt der Unterschied zu den komerziellen Versionen ?
gruß jens


----------



## afk (30 April 2007)

IMHO sind die Express-Versionen für Otto-Normalverbraucher recht brauchbar, was mich auch überrascht hat.

Größter Unterschied zur kostenpflichtigen Variante ist AFAIK, daß es für jede Sprache und für die Webentwicklung jeweils eine "eigene" IDE gibt, und daß in den Express-Versionen keine Add_ins eingebunden werden können.


Gruß Axel


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Mai 2007)

hallo,
habe vb angeschaut, echt nicht schlecht, oder sollen wir angefuettert werden, so wie step7 light finde ich nicht schlecht solche aktionen von ms, aber wenn sie zb. excel ohne schickschnack und vb zum abschuss freigenben wuerden, wer wuerde die normale version kaufen 90% brauchen den balast nicht.
aber das paket ist wirklich gut.


----------



## zotos (8 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> aber wenn sie zb. excel ohne schickschnack und vb zum abschuss freigenben wuerden, wer wuerde die normale version kaufen 90% brauchen den balast nicht.
> ...



Ich finde Excel gerade wegen vba wirklich gut. Privat nutze ich Open Office (ohne Makros) aber bei uns in der Firma gibt es nicht eine Abteilung die Excel ohne Makros verwendet. Also als privat anwender brauche ich den Schnickschnak auch so gut wie nie.


----------

